# Looking for some Mahler :)



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

hi guys 

I'm looking for some Mahler (Gustav, I guess...) Quite frankly, it should be as Rachmaninoff-y as possible  just kidding 

thanks for suggestions


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Sir Georg Solti!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphonies-Chicago-Symphony-Orchestra/dp/B0000041Z6

Costs 20$ less on iTunes.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Bernstein is the other great Mahler recording out there (except for the Fifth; get someone else's Fifth).

Or, if you have the dough... get both Bernstein's and Solti's sets. Either way, though, you'll not be disappointed.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for opinions everyone!

Any particular songs?

Thanks!


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

I like all of his symphonies that I have heard so far from him. My personal favorites would be #2 and #5.

Give these and other a check over at YouTube and then go from there. Here are some good links for the Mahler enthusiast as well:

http://www.andante.com/profiles/Mahler/mahlerintro.cfm#INTRODUCTION

http://www.mahlerarchives.net/archives.html

And one of my personal favorites:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/index.html

Hope this helps!

Sam


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I think it's rather unanimous (among us three that have posted here, that is) that the best introduction to Mahler would be through the Second Symphony. The Sixth is very, very good as well, very tight and suspenseful throughout the whole symphony. The Second, though, represents practically every hallmark of Mahler's style in some form or another, so I highly recommend that one.

And then the conductor of Mahler is a different matter entirely. The conductor can very easily make or break Mahler (so much harder to "make" than with some other composers), so you should really only go for the very best conductors; none of these random "big-box" things will be worth it (trust me: a friend fell into one of those and he hates his CD of Mahler's Second). Bernstein, Solti, Walter (he was very close to Mahler himself, so naturally the recordings are a little old), are all very notable Mahler conductors, with Tilson Thomas coming right behind with his SACD set in the works (the Eighth is due out in 2009, the final recording of the set!).

So basically, if there's any one composer you MUST be picky about, it is Mahler. If you are not very picky, you'll have an ever-increasing hole in your wallet. That's it.

-WV


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks!

I'll try the Second


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Then try Barbirolli's 5th!


----------



## islandersbob (May 30, 2008)

Abbado 1st with the BPO

the first movement starts out rather softly, almost too softly to be heard, but it picks up and the 2-4 movements are absolute magic


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

As I recall, Boulez's rendition of Mahler's First is particularly nice as well!


----------

